# Was not happy today



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

We went to the farm today to do some misc. work and came across this yearling caught in a snare no deer stop on the snare and no name tag. But we did get him released which is a good thing not sure if he’ll survive or not had skin pulled off


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Good thing you discovered that deer. Hope it does OK. Mike


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Should have put a deer cam or two in video mode pointed at the snare to see who came to check it.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

1-800-poacher


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Deer stops don’t always stay in place. If it was just leg it should be okay.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

If snares were set illegally (no permission) they would probably steal the cameras if not hidden really well? Glad you found it before coyotes or bobcat got to it. Hope deer survives?


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Good on you for doing your part in saving the deer! Some people have no respect for anything on this earth! It is disgusting


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

I really hate people sometime


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Nice job to help him out I would notify the local GM just because


----------



## Fishon1546 (Mar 15, 2014)

If it’s private land put some Cameras up high pointed down works well. so you know who your trespassers are


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> Good on you for doing your part in saving the deer! Some people have no respect for anything on this earth! It is disgusting


Can you explain whats “disgusting” about snaring coyotes?


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

M.Magis said:


> Can you explain whats “disgusting” about snaring coyotes?


Nothing is disgusting about snaring coyotes unless,#1 you don’t have permission to be on the property.. #2 no name tags. #3 no deer stops....etc...


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

M.Magis said:


> Can you explain whats “disgusting” about snaring coyotes?


Coyote trapping legal year round I thought


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

But traps snares still have to have name on them


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

FYI it’s private land in guernsey co.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

M.Magis said:


> Can you explain whats “disgusting” about snaring coyotes?


Nothing is disgusting about snaring or killing Yotes! But when you don't take precautions to keep the deer out of them, then what is the point in worrying about saving deer by taking out the Yotes! And makes it even worse when you do it on someone's property and don't have permission!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Damn trespassers. Good job with the deer release.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Would absolutely give game warden a call.
You can bet if this scum is trespassing to trap yotes they are trespassing for other things such as deer hunting as well.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

M.Magis said:


> Can you explain whats “disgusting” about snaring coyotes?


I can...nothing! When done right.
What IS disgusting is the scum that set this...and mostly likely other traps on the same private property as well as others with no permission is a no good trespassing scumbag.


----------



## Fishon1546 (Mar 15, 2014)

There is a right and wrong way to do anything. trespassers are scum. As soon as Hunting season is over you have to watch for them. shed hunters and mushroom Hunters are also bad about thinking it’s alright to Trespass


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Fishon1546 said:


> There is a right and wrong way to do anything. trespassers are scum. As soon as Hunting season is over you have to watch for them. shed hunters and mushroom Hunters are also bad about thinking it’s alright to Trespass


Exactly why I don't leave my property, then I can expect the same from others..... I don't mind the couple neighbors looking for mushroom in the spring ..... I stay out of my woods during the summer to let the deer feel very comfortable , most just pass through anyway


----------

